# Head tilt condition



## AL’s Geckos (Oct 10, 2020)

About a year ago one of my probable female d. auratus el cope started walking in a weird way. She kept one side of her head down when moving and often found it tough to reposition herself. While this eventually ended, another one of my female d. auratus el cope recently began having similar issues with head tilt. Has anyone else ever had this issue? Does anyone have any possible causes?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Pictures or videos might help. 

I've never seen anything like it what you describe, but I'm notoriously bad at translating words into images.


----------



## AL’s Geckos (Oct 10, 2020)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Pictures or videos might help.
> 
> I've never seen anything like it what you describe, but I'm notoriously bad at translating words into images.











it can be and usually is much more pronounced with one hand usually slid all the way out and the frogs face almost on the ground


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

What are you feeding? How often? What supplement powder?


----------



## AL’s Geckos (Oct 10, 2020)

Melanogaster and hydei I supplement with repashy calcium plus for most days and then I will also supplement with a multi vitamin.


----------



## DUDA (Mar 26, 2019)

i have read of stroke/seizures in amphibians in the past but was a very remote paper back ages ago, Let me check my "oh yes thats where it is" drawers...unless some very prepared chap here has kept anything. I could tell original discussion it was originated here on the board.


----------



## AL’s Geckos (Oct 10, 2020)

DUDA said:


> i have read of stroke/seizures in amphibians in the past but was a very remote paper back ages ago, Let me check my "oh yes thats where it is" drawers...unless some very prepared chap here has kept anything. I could tell original discussion it was originated here on the board.


Strangely enough just like magic today she is totally fine?? I am super curious what this is and definitely want to have an answer in the likely case this happens to other people.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

AL’s Geckos said:


> and then I will also supplement with a multi vitamin.


What brand and product is this, exactly?


----------



## AL’s Geckos (Oct 10, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> What brand and product is this, exactly?


Rep-cal Herptivite


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

AL’s Geckos said:


> Rep-cal Herptivite


A couple things to note: that product is supposed to be mixed 50/50 with Rep-cal's calcium/D3 supplement before use. Also, frogs don't convert carotene to Vitamin A; Herptivite does not supply Vit A to frogs. So, on days when you're using it, the frogs (a) aren't getting Vitamin A, (b) aren't getting Vitamin D3, and (c) are getting twice as much of whatever else is in Herptivite.

Repashy Calcium Plus is itself a "multi vitamin". If any additions are needed to it for frogs, it would be Vitamin A (Repashy Vitamin A seems to be a good option).


----------



## AL’s Geckos (Oct 10, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> A couple things to note: that product is supposed to be mixed 50/50 with Rep-cal's calcium/D3 supplement before use. Also, frogs don't convert carotene to Vitamin A; Herptivite does not supply Vit A to frogs. So, on days when you're using it, the frogs (a) aren't getting Vitamin A, (b) aren't getting Vitamin D3, and (c) are getting twice as much of whatever else is in Herptivite.
> 
> Repashy Calcium Plus is itself a "multi vitamin". If any additions are needed to it for frogs, it would be Vitamin A (Repashy Vitamin A seems to be a good option).


Gotcha I do have a repashy vitamin a supplement as well. Do you know how much I should supplement with this? I usually don’t dust with this more than once a month.


----------



## Anon123 (Jan 13, 2022)

AL’s Geckos said:


> Gotcha I do have a repashy vitamin a supplement as well. Do you know how much I should supplement with this? I usually don’t dust with this more than once a month.


You should be dusting with Repashy's Vitamin A once a month in breeding adults.


----------



## ArtTeacherFrogger (Jan 14, 2022)

You should also be dusting with the Repashy Calcium Plus every single feeding.


----------

